

Nokia Welcomes Increasing Windows Phone OEM Competition - gdltec
http://ontechies.com/2014/01/13/nokia-welcomes-increasing-windows-phone-oem-competition/

======
msh
Is the year of windows phone predictions going to replace the year of desktop
linux predictions?

